# Efest 35A 2800mAh 18650 Bench Test Results



## DoubleD (16/8/15)

I didnt see a thread to post this to, so if I'm mistaken, please move.
Note: This is not my work, I'm just sharing information.

*Bottom Line*
In my opinion, this is an average 20A continuous discharge current (CDR) cell that runs extremely hot at 25A. Its capacity is much lower than its rating. Its capacity at 20A down to 3.2V is almost 25% less than the 25R's.








At 10A the discharge reached a bit under 2000mAh. This is terrible capacity for a 35A-rated cell that's supposed to be 2800mAh. I rate this Efest's capacity as 2300mAh.
At 20A the cell had a high maximum temperature of 83°C. This is the highest of what I'll accept for a cell running at its CDR, and only because a couple of Samsung's and LG's do the same.
At 20A down to 3.2V its capacity is about 1050mAh, about 25% less than the 25R.
At 25A the cell reached a max temperature of 97°C just shy of my 100°C safety cutoff. At 35A this cell would be operating close to a temperature that could cause it to vent. And this is without it being in a closed mod, possibly near a warm 510 connector or another hot cell.
An additional five cycles at 20A showed no signs of damage.
I am setting a CDR of 20A for this cell. I think you will get decent cycle life at 20A due to the lack of damage seen at that level. In my opinion you should not run this cell above 20A.
To see how other batteries have tested and how hard you can safely push them, check out the links in my signature.

Source:

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## KB_314 (16/8/15)

Thanks for sharing this. I had read and heard similar reports. Gave this cell a skip.

Does anyone know if the MXJO 2800mah cell is a different cell to this and not just a re-wrap of a re-wrap? They state 35A continuous discharge (whereas efest spec sheet said something like "35A _max_ continuous discharge")?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (16/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> I didnt see a thread to post this to, so if I'm mistaken, please move.
> Note: This is not my work, I'm just sharing information.
> 
> *Bottom Line*
> ...


Hehe finally there is proof


----------



## VandaL (16/8/15)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I had read and heard similar reports. Gave this cell a skip.
> 
> Does anyone know if the MXJO 2800mah cell is a different cell to this and not just a re-wrap of a re-wrap? They state 35A continuous discharge (whereas efest spec sheet said something like "35A _max_ continuous discharge")?


https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...only-a-20a-battery-but-equals-the-25r.690222/

Seems to be a 20a battery with similar capacity to the Samsung 25R but not as good since the reviewer did not feel safe taking it above 20a

These mxjos are the first bats I've bought outside of Sony and Samsung. They don't seem to give me 2800mah, least not they way I use them. Honestly if u stick with samsung, Sony and lg you can't really go wrong. All these overnight hi drain 18650 companies are all pretty much rewraps of lower binned sony/samsung/lg

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (16/8/15)

VandaL said:


> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...only-a-20a-battery-but-equals-the-25r.690222/
> 
> Seems to be a 20a battery with similar capacity to the Samsung 25R but not as good since the reviewer did not feel safe taking it above 20a
> 
> These mxjos are the first bats I've bought outside of Sony and Samsung. They don't seem to give me 2800mah, least not they way I use them. Honestly if u stick with samsung, Sony and lg you can't really go wrong. All these overnight hi drain 18650 companies are all pretty much rewraps of lower binned sony/samsung/lg


Thanks @VandaL I think that's sound advice! Will stick with my lowly but trusted 2100mah VTC4'S. Very keen on those new brown LG's though I must say. And hopefully soon one of our vendors will start stocking AW's because those new ones look amazeballs!


----------



## Andre (16/8/15)

Ah, great information to have, thanks @DoubleD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/8/15)

Explains my experience with the low battery life on these cells. Although it might also just be my imagination. I do however get the impression that the previous 2500mah variant lasted longer.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/8/15)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I had read and heard similar reports. Gave this cell a skip.
> 
> Does anyone know if the MXJO 2800mah cell is a different cell to this and not just a re-wrap of a re-wrap? They state 35A continuous discharge (whereas efest spec sheet said something like "35A _max_ continuous discharge")?




Here's a MXJO 2800mah test if it helps, they do look slightly better:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

